# Abobe CS2 Foose Nitrous gray 18's



## GTOSargeant (Jan 30, 2007)

I altered this picture to fit the Nitrous grays to see if it looked good. This is not may car but my car is an 06 same color. Please use your imagination and tell me what you think. Imagination first please. Does the gray look ok with the red. I am going to special order them from MHT/ foose when the $$$ starts building up again. Check out the real wheel at http://www.mhtwheels.com/wheel.cfm?brand=4&cat=113

Have a good day


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You stole EEZ's Car. To be honest they look like old mustang wheels.


----------



## GTOSargeant (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah sorry EEZ my car is in storage for the winter...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

no problem what so ever. i am not digging them tho. sry i think black with the polish or chorme lip would be awsome tho


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree


----------



## GTOSargeant (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I agree. I am checking out the TSW Thruxton wheels....... They only make the 18 x 8's and 18 x 9.5's. I would have to roll the rear fender. :confused Any idea how much I would have to do?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Perhaps if you color matched the SAP grills to the wheels it would help them blend in. Of course, that might just make it worse. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTOSargeant said:


> I think I agree. I am checking out the TSW Thruxton wheels....... They only make the 18 x 8's and 18 x 9.5's. I would have to roll the rear fender. :confused Any idea how much I would have to do?


i have 18x8.5 i did not roll my fenders and no rub. my sap grilles are now painted torrid red


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Look too much like the new Mustang wheels....and they are too old school for a new GTO.

slo


----------

